# oil based poly and boiled linseed oil



## Wooden Paradise LLC (May 7, 2011)

Can I use oil based Poly on top of boiled linseed oil after it is completely dried? I know water based Poly and BLO are not compatible, but not sure on oil based. My husband made a beautiful end table out of oak, cherry, and soft maple and finished it with linseed oil, and I want a coat of Poly on it for durability, but don't want to ruin it! Thank you!!


----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

Wooden Paradise LLC said:


> Can I use oil based Poly on top of boiled linseed oil after it is completely dried? I know water based Poly and BLO are not compatible, but not sure on oil based. My husband made a beautiful end table out of oak, cherry, and soft maple and finished it with linseed oil, and I want a coat of Poly on it for durability, but don't want to ruin it! Thank you!!


Just make sure the BOL has cured for a few days before applying the poly.

You should be fine


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Wooden Paradise LLC said:


> Can I use oil based Poly on top of boiled linseed oil after it is completely dried? I know water based Poly and BLO are not compatible, but not sure on oil based. My husband made a beautiful end table out of oak, cherry, and soft maple and finished it with linseed oil, and I want a coat of Poly on it for durability, but don't want to ruin it! Thank you!!


Once the BLO is completely dry, it can be coated with either oil base polyurethane, or waterbase polyurethane.












 







.


----------



## Wooden Paradise LLC (May 7, 2011)

Thank you two very much!


----------

